
Migrating Applications to Kubernetes - BillPollak
https://insights.sei.cmu.edu/sei_blog/2020/08/migrating-applications-to-kubernetes.html
======
speedgoose
Before starting to migrate, make sure that you need to migrate and that you
are aware of the added complexity, all the new kind of issues, and the cost of
the migration.

It's very likely not worth it.

